# URGENT, HELP!!!Coolant Leak under intake manifod



## Meekal (Mar 30, 2007)

Huge problem or maybe not, I have a coolant leak under the intake manifold, I have no Audi dealership near where I am from within 12 hours. I am currently near one until next thursday so this is fairly urgent. I have a list of parts that I need and a quote of almost $2000







!!
I have a leak from a pipe under the intake manifold apparently. Its a slow leak requires a top up of maybe a liter of coolant per month nothing to serious. next problem is, I cant afford a 2000 dollar hit just to get this done now but is it honestly worth me going out and spending all that cash on. Is this leak going to hurt anything if I leave it unfixed for another month or two? I dont know what to do and I really need help. They say I need to take off the intake manifold to have it replaced so the labour is near 10 hours apparently. Now there is no part for a gasket on my list though so whats going on? Can anyone help! PLEASE


----------



## Meekal (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: URGENT, HELP!!!Coolant Leak under intake manifod (Meekal)*

Anyone??


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: URGENT, HELP!!!Coolant Leak under intake manifod (Meekal)*

You likely need an afterrun coolant pump. not quite 10hrs worth of labor







4hrs is plenty.


----------



## MethodVR6 (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: URGENT, HELP!!!Coolant Leak under intake manifod (BeitzDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeitzDUB* »_You likely need an afterrun coolant pump. not quite 10hrs worth of labor







4hrs is plenty. 

x2
you dont have to remove the manifold from the car completely...you can just bunjee the front half out of the way...


----------

